# Getting married, visa to USA for spouce?



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

She is from Myanmar. I am a US citizen. We have no plan to ever live in the USA (no comment). However the USA has much to offer in the form of tourism. Once we get married I would like to get her a visa. We only plan to go for two weeks. The forms are unreal. I do not do forms well. The PR form says it should take 20 min to fill out, but I think I ended up spending 20 hours on it.

Can anyone recommend a lawyer in Singapore that can handle all this stuff?

I develop software for a living. Forms are not one of my disciplines.


----------

